# zugriffsrechte bei puretec



## zarilla (24. Januar 2004)

also ich hab mich bei einer von puretec gehosteten seite über ftp eingeloggt,  mir den kompletten inhalt gezogen.
Jetzt habe ich den Inhalt aktualisiert (Ordner angelegt, einige Dateien aktualisiert) 
jetzt bekomme ich 403 forbidden...
habe anschließend die rechte von /  auf 755, 715 und 644 versucht zu setzten immer wieder kam forbidden. 
Inzwischen kann ich mich aus irgendwelchen gründen auch nicht mehr über ftp einloggen und hab absolut keine ahnung was da los ist...
 

Es ist wirklich nicht die erste Seite an der arbeite aber solche Probleme hatte ich noch nie !
es eilt auch ein bisschen weil es nicht meine seite ist sondern die von verwandten.
was soll ich machen ?
ich nehme an ich bin nicht der erste der mit dieser komischen rechtevergabe von puretec zu kämpfen hat ?


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (26. Januar 2004)

Da musst Du dem 1&1 WebHosting Support eine Mail schicken.

Die haben Tools, mit denen sie die Rechte einer Präsenz wieder fixen können, wenn sie der Kunde irrtümlich verstellt hat. Eine andere Möglichkeit, das Problem zu beheben, sehe ich für Dich nicht, da Du ja auch nicht mehr per FTP auf den Webspace kommst.


----------

